# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  مجموعه من الأدعية الهامة

## محمد درويش

*مجموعة من*الدعاءلدفع شر الأعداء وما يدفع الهدم أو الحرق :
1- عن الباقر (ع) قال : من دعا بهذا الدعاء صباحا ، لم يضره في يومهشيء ، ومن دعا به مساء ، لم يضره في ليلته شيء إن شاء الله تعالى : " اللهمإني أصبحت في ذمتك وجوارك .. اللهم إني أستودعك ديني ونفسي ودنياي وآخرتي وأهليومالي ، وأعوذ بك يا عظيم من شر خلقك جميعا ، وأعوذ بك من شر ما يبلس به إبليسوجنوده ." {مفاتيح الجنان } 
2- في رواية عن أميرالمؤمنين (ع) أنه للأمن من الحرق والغرق ،اقرأ " الله الذي نزل الكتاب ،وهو يتولى الصالحين ، وما قدروا الله حق قدره ، والأرض جميعاً قبضته يوم القيامة ،والسموات مطويات بيمينه ، سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون "
3- عن رسول ألله (ص) : من دعا بهذا الدعاء صباحا لم يصبه ذلك اليومسوء ، ومن دعا به ليلا لم يصبه سوء في تلك الليلة : " اللهم أنت ربي لا إلهإلا أنت ، عليك توكلت وأنت رب العرش العظيم ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العليالعظيم ، ما شاء الله كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن ، أعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأنالله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر قضاء السوء ، ومنشر كل ذي شر ، ومن شر الجن والإنس ، ومن شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها ، إن ربي علىصراط مستقيم " . 
4- للحفظ من السوء .. القول ثلاث مراتعقيب الصلوات : " أعيذ نفسي وديني وأهلي ومالي وولدي وإخواني في ديني ، ومارزقني ربي ، وخواتيم عملي ، ومن يعنيني أمره ، بالله الواحد الأحد الصمد ، الذي لميلد ولم يولد ، ولم يكن له كفوا أحد ، وبرب الفلق ، من شر ما خلق ، ومن شر غاسق إذاوقب ، ومن شر النفاثات في العقد ، ومن شر حاسد إذا حسد ، وبرب الناس ، ملك الناس ،إله الناس ، من شر الوسواس الخناس ، الذي يوسوس في صدور الناس ، من الجنة والناس . " { المصباح للكفعمي } 
5- قال رسول الله (ص) : من دعابهذا الدعاء في كل صباح ومساء ، وكل الله تعالى به أربعا من الملائكة يحفظونه منبين يديه ، ومن خلفه وعن يمينه وشماله ، وكان في أمان الله (عز وجل) ، وأن حاولتالخلائق من الجن والإنس أن تضره ، ما تمكنت وهو هذا الدعاء: " بسم اللهالرحمن الرحيم ، بسم الله خير الأسماء ، بسم الله رب الأرض والسماء ، بسم الله الذيلا يضر مع اسمه سم ولا داء ، بسم الله أصبحت وعلى الله توكلت ، بسم الله على قلبيونفسي ، بسم الله على ديني وعقلي ، بسم الله على أهلي ومالي ، بسم الله على ماأعطاني ربي ، بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ، ولا في السماء ، وهوالسميع العليم ، الله الله ربي ، لا أشرك به شيئا ، الله أكبر الله أكبر ، وأعزوأجل مما أخاف وأحذر ، عز جارك وجل ثناؤك ، ولا إله غيرك ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شرنفسي ، ومن شر كل سلطان شديد ، ومن شر كل شيطان مريد ، ومن شر كل جبار عنيد ، ومنشر قضاء السوء ، ومن كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها ، إنك على صراط مستقيم وأنت على كلشيء حفيظ إن وليي الله الذي نزل الكتاب ، وهو يتولى الصالحين ، فإن تولوا فقل حسبيالله ، لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت ، وهو رب العرش العظيم . " {مفاتيح الجنان } 
6- حرز الإمام الحسن العسكري (ع) : " بسم اللهالرحمن الرحيم يا عدتي عند شدتي ، ويا غوثي عند كربتي ، ويا مؤنسي عند وحدتي ،احرسني بعينك التي لا تنام ، واكنفني بركنك الذي لا يرام . " {مفاتيح الجنان } 
7- عن الصادق (ع) قال : أن جبرائيل (ع) قال : ليوسف (ع) أن الله تعالى يقول : لك أدعني بهذا الدعاء حتى أخرجك من الجب، فقال له : وما الدعاء ؟ فقال : قل: " اللهم إني أسألك بأن لك الحمد لا إله إلا أنت المنان ،بديع السماوات والأرض ، ذو الجلال والإكرام ، أن تصلي على محمد وآل محمد ، وأن تجعللي مما أنا فيه فرجا ومخرجا . " {مفاتيح الجنان } 
8- عن الصادق (ع) قال : إذا خفت أمرا فقل : " اللهم إنك لا يكفي منك أحد ، وأنتتكفي من كل أحد من خلقك ، فاكفني _ كذا وكذا – " . {مفاتيح الجنان} 
9- كان علي بن الحسين (ع) يقول : ما أبالي إذا قلت هذه الكلمات لواجتمع علي الإنس والجن : " بسم الله وبالله ومن الله ، وإلى الله ، وفي سبيلالله وعلى ملة رسول الله (ص) . اللهم إليك أسلمت نفسي ، وإليك وجهت وجهي وإليكألجأت ظهري ، وإليك فوضت أمري ، اللهم احفظني بحفظ الإيمان من بين يدي ومن خلفي وعنيميني وعن شمالي ، ومن فوقي ومن تحتي ، وما قبلي وادفع عني بحولك وقوتك ، فإنه لاحول ولا قوة إلا بك " . {مفاتيح الجنان }
10- عن زينالعابدين (ع) أنه كان يقول لابنه : " يا بني من أصابه منكم مصيبة ، أو نزلتبه نازلة ، فليتوضأ، وليسبغ الوضوء ، ثم يصلي ركعتين ، أو أربع ركعات ، ثم يقول فيآخرهن : " يا موضع كل شكوى ، ويا سامع كل نجوى ، ويا شاهد كل ملأ ، ويا عالم كلخفية ، ويا دافع ما يشاء من بلية يا خليل إبراهيم ويا نجي موسى ويا مصطفي محمد (ص) ، أدعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته ، وقلت حيلته ، وضعفت قوته ، دعاء الغريب الغريقالمضطر ، الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه إلا أنت يا أرحم الراحمين . " {مفاتيح الجنان } 
11- هذا الدعاء هو دعاء رسول الله (ص) في يوم بد ر ،ويوم الأحزاب ، وهو أيضا دعاء دعا به سيد الشهداء (ع) يوم عاشوراء بكربلاء : " أنت ثقتي في كل كربة ، وأنت رجائي في كل شدة ، وأنت لي في كل أمر نزل بيثقة وعدة ، كم من كرب يضعف عنه الفؤاد ، وتقل فيه الحيلة ، ويخذل عنه القريبوالبعيد ، ويشمت به العدو ، وتعييني فيه الأمور أنزلته بك ، وشكوته إليك راغبا فيهعمن سواك ، ففرجته وكشفته وكفيتنيه ، فأنت ولي كل نعمة وصاحب كل حاجة ، ومنتهى كلرغبة ، فلك الحمد كثيرا ولك المن فاضلا . " { مفاتيح الجنان } 
12- عند الغروب تهلل وتستعيذ بالله ثم تضع يدك على رأسك وتمرها علىوجهك وتأخذ لحيتك بيدك وتقول: " أحطت على نفسي وأهلي ومالي وولدي من غائبوشاهد بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة الرحمن الرحيم الحي القيوم لاتأخذه سنة ولا نوم .. وتقرأ الآية إلى (العلي العظيم)". {مفاتيحالجنان}
13- إذا كنت تخشى انهيار الدار أو المكان الذيتنام فيه ، فاقرأ هذه الآية : " إن الله يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا ولئنزالتا إن أمسكهما من أحد من بعده إنه كان حليما غفورا " . {مفاتيح الجنان} 
14- عن سلمان الفارسي (رض) : ما من عبد يقول حين يصبحثلاثا : " الحمد لله رب العالمين الحمد لله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه " .. إلا صرف الله عنه سبعين نوعا من البلاء أدناها الهم . {البلد الأمين }
15- عن رسول الله (ص) قال : من قال هذا القول حين يصبح سبعا حفظهالله عز وجل يومه ذلك : " فالله خير حافظا وهو أرحم الراحمين ، إن وليي اللهالذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين ، فإن تولوا فقل حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليهتوكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم . " {البلد الأمين }

----------


## نور علي

*مشكور اخي محمد درويش على النقل الرائع ،،*

*بارك الله فيك واليك والف شكر لك*

*اختك ،،، نور علي*

----------


## حزن الدنيا

جزاك الله خير الجزء 
وبارك الله فيك 
الله يوفقك لكل خير وفلاح وصلاح 
وعساك على القوه دوم

----------

